# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ակումբցիների երեխաների թոթովանքները

## Ուլուանա

Սկզբում ուզում էի «Ակումբցիների երեխաները» թեմայում գրել, բայց մտածեցի, որ լրիվ առանձին թեմա կարող է լինել։ 
Մի խոսքով՝ էստեղ գրում ենք մեր ճստոների ասած այն բառերը, որոնք այս կամ այն չափով զվարճալի կամ հետաքրքիր են  :Smile: ։ Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ արխային գրեք, ինչ էլ լինի՝ հետաքրքիր է  :Jpit: ։

Տղայիս բառերից.

քաքե  :LOL:  – քառակուսի
տատի – ծաղիկ
գուկի – գրկի
Այգի – Արեգ (իր անունը)

----------

boooooooom (06.06.2015), CactuSoul (05.05.2013), Diana99 (23.04.2013), Enna Adoly (23.04.2013), Freeman (24.04.2013), impression (23.04.2013), keyboard (22.04.2013), Monk (22.04.2013), Ripsim (23.04.2013), Ruby Rue (22.04.2013), Sagittarius (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Srtik (24.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (23.04.2013), Գալաթեա (22.04.2013), Լուսաբեր (03.05.2013), Հայկօ (22.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.04.2013), Ռեդ (23.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

իսկ քրոջ աղջկա թոթվանք կլինի՞, պստիկ ա, դեռ չի խոսում, մենակ բառեր ա ասում, էսօր զանգել էր տաքսի(վերջին հավաքած համարն էր կրկնել), ասում էր՝ այի, այի...  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (05.05.2013), Diana99 (23.04.2013), Enna Adoly (23.04.2013), impression (23.04.2013), Monk (23.04.2013), Ripsim (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (23.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Մաշա-Նիդվեձ -դե պար զա
Խափաչուրի - Խաչապուրի
նեբդուք -  նեթբուք


հիշեմ էլի կգրեմ :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (06.06.2015), CactuSoul (05.05.2013), Diana99 (23.04.2013), Enna Adoly (23.04.2013), impression (23.04.2013), Monk (23.04.2013), Ripsim (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Valentina (22.04.2013), Աթեիստ (23.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (23.04.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (22.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2013), Ուլուանա (22.04.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մաշա-Նիդվեձ -դե պար զա
> Խափաչուրի - Խաչապուրի
> նեբդուք -  նեթբուք
> 
> 
> հիշեմ էլի կգրեմ


Էս Գայու՞շն ա, թե՞ Էլինան  :LOL: 

տատիյոտատայայա - նապաստակ (բայց սա օֆթոփ ա, որովհետև հորեղբայրս ա փոքր ժամանակ տենց ասել  :LOL:  )

----------

CactuSoul (05.05.2013), Chilly (23.04.2013), Diana99 (23.04.2013), Enna Adoly (23.04.2013), Freeman (24.04.2013), impression (23.04.2013), keyboard (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Աթեիստ (23.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.04.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կորյունի վերջին ժամանակների բոցերից
Նիխիբատինե - ни фига себе
երբերշիկ - դե պարզ ա
օյաո (շատ հին տարբերակ), հետո դարձավ հոռախոս (էս ոչ մի կերպ չենք կարում համոզենք, ուղղի)։
պիզր - հեռուստացույց (դե տելեվիզր, էլի)

----------

CactuSoul (05.05.2013), Diana99 (23.04.2013), Freeman (24.04.2013), keyboard (23.04.2013), Monk (23.04.2013), Nadine (23.04.2013), Ripsim (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Արամ (11.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2013), Ուլուանա (23.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.04.2013), Վահե-91 (23.04.2013)

----------


## impression

էս Գոռը մի էրկու տարի առաջ անտանելի թլոշ էր խոսում, էս էլ իր հորինած առաջին ոտանավորը՝ 

թշաստի, փշաստի,
տուտուզաստի
թաթար-բորակի  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (05.05.2013), Diana99 (23.04.2013), keyboard (23.04.2013), Monk (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Աթեիստ (23.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (23.04.2013), Ձայնալար (23.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2013), Ուլուանա (23.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.04.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Սկզբում ուզում էի «Ակումբցիների երեխաները» թեմայում գրել, բայց մտածեցի, որ լրիվ առանձին թեմա կարող է լինել։ 
> Մի խոսքով՝ էստեղ գրում ենք մեր ճստոների ասած այն բառերը, որոնք այս կամ այն չափով զվարճալի կամ հետաքրքիր են ։ Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ՝ արխային գրեք, ինչ էլ լինի՝ հետաքրքիր է ։
> 
> Տղայիս բառերից.
> 
> քաքե  – քառակուսի
> տատի – ծաղիկ
> գուկի – գրկի
> Այգի – Արեգ (իր անունը)


Եղբորս անունն էլ Արեգ :Love: 
Քույրիկիս բառերից.
Ծիրանիկ -նավակ
անտանելի է-իրեն թվում է թե դա շատ լավ բառ է,ու մի բան գովելուց ասում է Անննտանեեելի է :LOL: 
թիշանիկ-թաշկինակ

----------

Freeman (24.04.2013), impression (23.04.2013), John (23.04.2013), Valentina (23.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (23.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Էս Գայու՞շն ա, թե՞ Էլինան 
> 
> տատիյոտատայայա - նապաստակ (բայց սա օֆթոփ ա, որովհետև հորեղբայրս ա փոքր ժամանակ տենց ասել  )


Գայուշն ա Բյուր, Էլինան հիմա սենց ա ասում

ըգղ - սոված եմ
ըգղ - չիշիկ եմ արեկ կամ էն մյուսից
ըգղ -ուրախանում ա
ըգղ - քունս տանում ա

 ու տենց էլի   :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (06.06.2015), CactuSoul (05.05.2013), Chilly (23.04.2013), Enna Adoly (23.04.2013), Freeman (24.04.2013), impression (23.04.2013), Nadine (23.04.2013), Ripsim (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (23.04.2013), Valentina (23.04.2013), Աթեիստ (23.04.2013), Գալաթեա (23.04.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (23.04.2013), Լուսաբեր (03.05.2013), Ձայնալար (23.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մի ժամանակ սենց էր, հիմա մենակ բոլդ արածներն են մնացել:

Բանանի պա - բանալիով փակ (դուռ)
Պուտաի       -  պուլպուլակ
Օտան       - օճառ
Ատաի       - աշխատանքի
Ուա       - սղարան
Գակոի       - горшок
Բայա     - բաժակ
*Ամի         -Հասմիկ*
Ձինունի - ձմերուկ
Ծիա      - ծիրան
Յոյի        - մորի
*Աբուս-բուս - ավտոբուս* 
Շեվետ - շերեփ
Ապես - ափսե
*Պակարատ - պատառաքաղ*
Ժատե - жакет
Լյոլյա – Սոնա
կոկոսիկ - կոկորդիլոս
Տու-տու-տու - ճոճանակ
*Ջաղոջախ - գազօջախ*
*Ձղաձեղ - ձվածեղ*

----------

boooooooom (06.06.2015), CactuSoul (05.05.2013), impression (23.04.2013), keyboard (23.04.2013), murmushka (11.08.2013), Nadine (23.04.2013), Rammstein (24.04.2013), Ripsim (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Stranger_Friend (23.04.2013), Valentina (23.04.2013), Աթեիստ (23.04.2013), ԱնԱիդա (23.04.2013), Գալաթեա (23.04.2013), Լուսաբեր (03.05.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.04.2013), Ուլուանա (23.04.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.04.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առանց վերնագրին նայելու թեման բացեցի ու Ուլուանայի գրառման մեջ էս տեսա, աչքերս թռան ճակատս  :Jpit: 




> քաքե

----------

Alphaone (23.04.2013), Enna Adoly (23.04.2013), keyboard (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Մչև երեխա չունենաք, երեխա չունեցողներ, էլ էս թեմայում գրառում չանեք  :LOL: 

դե ձեզ տենամ, Ռուֆ, մենակ չասես "на что, ты царская морда намекаешь"  :LOL: 

օֆֆթոփ չլելու համար

Հերաստուց - հեռուստացույց
Ծափահարույցներ - ծափահարություններ 

 :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մչև երեխա չունենաք, երեխա չունեցողներ, էլ էս թեմայում գրառում չանեք 
> 
> դե ձեզ տենամ, Ռուֆ, մենակ չասես "на что, ты царская морда намекаешь" 
> 
> օֆֆթոփ չլելու համար
> 
> Հերաստուց - հեռուստացույց
> Ծափահարույցներ - ծափահարություններ


Արխային, ես հանգիստ կարամ ախպորս աղջիկների բոցերը գրեմ: Օրինակ, փոքրը 2 տարեկանում բուբլիկին «պուպուլիկ» էր ասում  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (05.05.2013), Freeman (24.04.2013), keyboard (23.04.2013), Nadine (23.04.2013), Smokie (23.04.2013), Հայկօ (24.04.2013), Ձայնալար (23.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013), Ուլուանա (23.04.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> *Ձղաձեղ - ձվածեղ*


ես մինչև հիմա տենց էլ ասում եմ  :Secret:

----------

Ձայնալար (23.04.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> *Ջաղոջախ - գազօջախ*


Ձայ, ինձ թվում ա Ջաղ*օ*ջախը ուղղագրական սխալով ես գրել:  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (24.04.2013), CactuSoul (05.05.2013), keyboard (24.04.2013), Ձայնալար (24.04.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

օկու – ընկույզ
օկոկու – հնդկական ընկույզ
բամբա – բանան
նոնանի – մատիտ
բոբի – լոբի
միմո – լիմոն

----------

keyboard (03.05.2013), Smokie (03.05.2013), Valentina (03.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (05.05.2013), Ձայնալար (05.05.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էս թեմայում ես էլ եմ ուզում գրառում անել, էն էլ Սոնյան հայերենով արդեն չի թոթովում...

Առաջ մի հավես բառ ուներ՝ «պապատի», որը միանգամից երկու բան էր նշանակում՝ «նապաստակ» և «կափարիչ»: Ամենաշատը էդ մեկն էի սիրում:
Մեկ էլ մինչև վերջերս ինքը իրեն «օա» էր ասում, իսկ որ շտապում էր, մենակ «օ»  :Smile: 
Իսկ երբ սկսեց հոդերը սովորել, ձայնավորով վերջացող բառերի վերջում երկու հոդն էլ ավելացնում էր՝ «մամանը», «Սանդրանը»:

Հիմա ուղղակի խոխմիկ նախադասություններ է ասում՝ բառերի նշանակությունը յուրովի ընկալելու արդյունքում:
Օրինակ՝ ամպրոպի ժամանակ վախեացած վազում է մոտս ու ասում. «Ամպրոպը սո՜ւր ա»: 
Ես որ իրեն ասում եմ՝ «Դանակը սուր ա, վտանգավոր», էտեղից ենթադրել ա, որ «սուր» ու «վտանգավոր» բառերը հոմանիշներ են  :Smile: 
Կամ մի ուրիշը: Մտնում եմ սենյակ, հարցնում. «Էս ի՞նչ ա էստեղ կատարվում»:
Պատասխանը. «Պապան ա էստեղ կատարվում»  :Smile:

----------

Agni (11.08.2013), Alphaone (11.08.2013), ars83 (26.09.2013), CactuSoul (05.05.2013), Diana99 (01.07.2013), einnA (05.05.2013), impression (03.05.2013), keyboard (03.05.2013), kitty (04.05.2015), Nadine (03.05.2013), Peace (04.05.2013), Smokie (03.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (26.09.2013), Stranger_Friend (05.05.2013), Valentina (03.05.2013), Աթեիստ (03.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (05.05.2013), Արէա (04.05.2013), Գալաթեա (03.05.2013), Լուսաբեր (05.05.2013), Ձայնալար (05.05.2013), Մանուլ (18.09.2014), Մինա (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (03.05.2013), Ուլուանա (03.05.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> օկու – ընկույզ
> օկոկու – հնդկական ընկույզ


բացեց  :Jpit: 


Ես էլ փոքր ժամանակ կոկորդիլոսի փոխարեն _կոկոյդոլիլոս_ էի ասում, մնացած բառերը նորմալ արտասանել եմ  :Tongue: 

Իսկ եղբորս երեխեքի բոցերից՝
Մասա ի Գիդեվել - Маша и медведь
ակու - արջուկ [էս մեկի բոցը հատկապես էն ա, որ երբ ասում ես՝ ասա արջուկ, նորմալ ասում են, բայց երբ տեղը գալիս է արջուկին իր անունով կոչելու, դառնում է ակու :Jpit: ]
մակարո - մակարոն
լուսը վալուվուն ա - լույսը վառվում ա
մաթայ - նապաստակ
խոսերեր - հեռախոս
պապիկի մեքենան կայազո՜ւն ա - պապիկի մեքենան գառաժում ա

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), Diana99 (01.07.2013), Katka (05.05.2013), Moonwalker (05.05.2013), Smokie (06.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (05.05.2013), Valentina (05.05.2013), Աթեիստ (05.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (02.07.2013), Լուսաբեր (05.05.2013), Ձայնալար (05.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.07.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Պապակ (նախկինում՝ պապապա) – նապաստակ
հալալիկ – խաղալիք  :Jpit: 
վավատ – նավակ
Հիբիբու – Վիննի Պուխ (առանձին որ ասել ենք տալիս «Վինի» և «Պուխ» բառերը, ճիշտ արտասանում է, բայց հենց երկուսը միասին ենք ասել տալիս, Վիննի Պուխը դառնում է Հիբիբու)։

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), CactuSoul (01.07.2013), Diana99 (01.07.2013), Smokie (01.07.2013), Vardik! (26.09.2013), Աթեիստ (05.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.07.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Հիբիբու – Վիննի Պուխ (առանձին որ ասել ենք տալիս «Վինի» և «Պուխ» բառերը, ճիշտ արտասանում է, բայց հենց երկուսը միասին ենք ասել տալիս, Վիննի Պուխը դառնում է Հիբիբու)։


Մուկուչիկը՝ եղբորս տղան, Վինի Պուխին ասում էր «Պինի Խուվ», մեկ-մեկ էլ վերջին «վ»-ի փոխարեն էն անհարմար հնչյունն էր արտաբերում...  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), Moonwalker (11.08.2013), Vardik! (26.09.2013), Աթեիստ (05.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.07.2013), Ուլուանա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս մենակ իմ երեխա՞ն ա թոթովում։ Մի քիչ էլ դուք գրեք, յա  :Smile: ։

հոգեքաշ – շոգեքաշ
իծանիվ – հեծանիվ
ութիլիկ – ուտելիք

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), Smokie (14.08.2013), Valentina (11.08.2013), Vardik! (26.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Աստղը հըլը մենակ 3 բառ ա ասում։

Պապա՜ = պապա
Համ = ուտեմ
Հա = «էդ էմ կարում, էդ էմ կրկնում» սկբզունքով ։)

Ժամանակին մամա էլ էր ասում, բայց հիմա ինչքան ուզում էս համոզի։

Ամբողջ օրը համ ասելով ու ուտելով ֆռֆռում ա, լավ ա մենակ թշերի վրայա երևում ։) Կաշալոտ ա մեծանում  ։)

----------

Agni (11.08.2013), Alphaone (11.08.2013), CactuSoul (11.08.2013), GriFFin (06.06.2015), keyboard (11.08.2013), Mephistopheles (26.09.2013), Smokie (14.08.2013), Vardik! (26.09.2013), Արամ (26.09.2013), Ձայնալար (11.08.2013), մարիօ (25.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Սաղ հեչ, բայց որ Աննան իր 1.5 ամյա հալով ինձ _սովսեմ կուկու_ ա ասում, ինչ ա մորքուր չի կարողանում ասել  :Sad:

----------

CactuSoul (11.08.2013), GriFFin (06.06.2015), Mephistopheles (26.09.2013), Smokie (14.08.2013), Vardik! (26.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

ցփաքաբլիթ – թխվածքաբլիթ
նփակ – խաղահրապարակ
պապաղք – պաղպաղակ

----------

CactuSoul (26.09.2013), GriFFin (06.06.2015), Mephistopheles (26.09.2013), Smokie (26.09.2013), Vardik! (26.09.2013), Արէա (26.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2013), Վոլտերա (26.09.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

մեմեց-մեդվեդ-արջ
 մակիլոլ-մակարոն
 հուբլյու-լյուբլյու
 սիյուն-սիրուն
 պիփել-ծեծել..........


 Վերջերս երկու տարեկան աղջիկս ինձ առաջարկեց *վեցերինկա* գնալ... :LOL:  Մի տեսակ շշմած նայեցի իրան,իսկ ինքը՝ մեծ աչքերը ավելի մեծացնելով կրկնեց հարցը.
 - Ուժու՞մ եշ:  :LOL:

----------

CactuSoul (26.09.2013), Cassiopeia (26.09.2013), GriFFin (06.06.2015), StrangeLittleGirl (26.09.2013), _Հրաչ_ (26.09.2013), Աթեիստ (26.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (26.09.2013), Արէա (26.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2013), Նարե91 (26.09.2013), Վոլտերա (26.09.2013)

----------


## ivy

Սոնյայի մսուրում մի աղջիկ կար, անունը՝ Լավինյա: Շատ քաղցր աչոն էր:
Ու երբ Սոնյան առաջին անգամ լսեց «քաղցրավենիք» բառը, միանգամից հորինեց էդ բառի սեփական տարբերակը՝ «քաղցր լավինյակ»  :Nyam: 
Մինչև հիմա էլ քաղցրավենիքին «քաղցր լավինյակ» ա ասում  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (26.09.2013), Cassiopeia (26.09.2013), GriFFin (06.06.2015), impression (30.09.2013), Smokie (28.09.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (26.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (26.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Անյուտիկը նվնվոցով ման ա գալիս, ասում կակա-զոզո, չենք հասկանում, հիմա վերջը կոնֆետի կռիվ էր, որից հրաժարվում էր, թե սոսո-զոզո կռիվն է, պարզվում է չուպաչուպսի գովազդ ա տեսել, հենց կրկնեցին, վազեց էկրանի մոտ, ոգևորված՝ կակա-զոզո՜...

----------

CactuSoul (26.09.2013), Cassiopeia (26.09.2013), ivy (26.09.2013), Smokie (28.09.2013), Արէա (27.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.09.2013), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վաղուց էստեղ չենք թոթովել։ 
Քանի դեռ թոթովում ա, շարունակեմ անմահացնել.

մոտոսկիլետ – մոտոցիկլետ
շտապոցուկան մեքենա – շտապօգնության մեքենա

*Հրշեջ մեքենա*յին էլ ժամանակին *հաշիշ մեքենա* էր ասում  :LOL: ։

----------

Ariadna (27.03.2015), CactuSoul (20.12.2013), Cassiopeia (17.09.2014), Chuk (20.12.2013), GriFFin (06.06.2015), keyboard (20.12.2013), Lílium (20.12.2013), Ruby Rue (20.12.2013), Smokie (26.12.2013), Արէա (20.12.2013), Արևածագ (26.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (20.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (20.12.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

Արան երբ հայտնվում է մեքենայում, նրան այնտեղից զոռով հանել հնարավոր չէ. մնում է համոզել։ Ու էդ ընթացքում վայելել նրա՝ տեղ-տեղ անհասկանալի, լեզուն։

----------

CactuSoul (17.09.2014), Cassiopeia (17.09.2014), Chilly (17.09.2014), GriFFin (06.06.2015), insider (26.03.2015), Smokie (17.09.2014), Աթեիստ (17.09.2014), Ուլուանա (17.09.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

Եթե չգրեմ, հետո մոռանալու ենք։
ապո- ավտոմեքենա
ապոբու - ավտոբուս
իյայա - բեռնատար
բիյա - հյութ
ամամ - ուտել(իք)
իտատա(իպապա)  - հեռուստացույց
զյոիկ- անձրևանոց

Մնացած բառերը շատ մոտ են ճիշտ արտասանությանը։

----------

Ariadna (27.03.2015), CactuSoul (25.03.2015), Cassiopeia (26.03.2015), GriFFin (06.06.2015), insider (26.03.2015), John (27.03.2015), Nadine (26.03.2015), Smokie (25.03.2015), Ձայնալար (29.03.2015), Մուշու (25.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (25.03.2015)

----------


## boooooooom

Պապաթյակ - դուք երևի մտածում եմ նապաստակ,  բայց ոչ՝ պաղպաղակ
կիկա - լվացք, լվացքի մեքենա
էլիցի- էլի՛ լցրու
լու- ջուր

----------

CactuSoul (07.06.2015), Cassiopeia (06.06.2015), GriFFin (06.06.2015), Smokie (13.06.2015), Ռուֆուս (06.06.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

ումբալնիկ-լողազգեստ
սուքարան-զուգարան
տեկ-մեկ
 :Hands Up:

----------

boooooooom (06.06.2015), Cassiopeia (06.06.2015), Ձայնալար (22.07.2015), Մուշու (06.06.2015), Նիկեա (21.07.2015)

----------


## kitty

_Քուրիկիս ասեցի "Իմ խելացի, խելքի տոպրակն ես", տաս րոպե հետո հարցրեցի "Գաբին Արուսի ի՞նչնա", լուրջ դեմքով մտածեց- մտածեց ու  վստահ ասեց՝ "Գլուխի ցիլաֆոնը" 
 Իմ խելքի տոպրակը  2 տարեկանա դառնում ու նոր նորա սկսում խոսել, վայելում ենք_

----------

boooooooom (21.07.2015), CactuSoul (27.07.2015), Chuk (22.07.2015), Smokie (21.07.2015), Աթեիստ (22.07.2015), Ձայնալար (22.07.2015), Նարե91 (23.07.2015), Նիկեա (21.07.2015), Ուլուանա (21.07.2015)

----------

